# P0011 code after rebuilding engine



## mistaboosta (May 29, 2006)

Hi, 

I've got a 2004.5 350z with a TT kit and just rebuilt my engine with forged internals.
After the car was finished, i started the car but it was hardly idleing. A few seconds later i got the P0011 code which was an error code saying that something was wrong with the camshaft position seleonid on Bank 1. I dont know what to do about this problem, did some searching in this site but couldn't find anything that is useful to me. I found that some cars are called back for faulty cam & crank sensors but it also says that they were 2003 model cars and mein is 2004.5 . I'm kinda confused. Please help me out


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what engine management is it using, and who is doing the tuning on it? what kit?

btw, I don't mean to send you elsewhere, but if you've posted this on my350z.com you'll get help....I think I'm the only boosted 350z on this board right now other than you.


----------



## mistaboosta (May 29, 2006)

i've already posted there but got nothing to solve my problem.

I thought that people that are familiar with nissan longer than 350z community might know something about these kinds of problems.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tuning problems are different with every vehicle


----------



## mistaboosta (May 29, 2006)

ok i'm still hoping that someone knowledgeble will chime in


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

call Sharif, I wish you luck man


----------

